# A great big applause for Oklahoma...



## BuckskinBeauty

Proud of my state.

HumaneWatch | Oklahoma to Investigate HSUS


----------



## ames

Humanewatch involved it's sure to be for their own benefit nt for any animals. They are full of it. Humanewatch that is not the HSUS lol they are the DBO of so called "facts" what a joke. Don't trust either organization if you don't like the HSUS but don't think the Humanewatch is out for anything good. It's owner by billion dollar corporations (slaughter and meat houses etc) that only benefit from the mistreatment of animals. The HSUS is the one who makes the laws regarding animals so it's obviously a clash on interests and extremely biased.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BuckskinBeauty

Sounds about right... what our government has become.. just a bunch of special interest groups throwing money..


----------



## ames

It's Whichever lobby squawks the loudest. Such a shame. I have no problem with legislating laws thy are breed neutral or out for the better interest of animals. Te HSUS doesn't pretend their money is going to local shelters. It's all over their web page and ads. People assume it is going to shelters and then when the Humanewatch people make it a big deal people get pissed. Hello the HSUS doesn't say it will use your money to support local shelters why assume that's what it does?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

